# Maalox for babies, aluminum hydroxide??



## Caro424 (May 23, 2017)

Hi -

I'm new to this forum and a new mom as well and my daughter has reflux issues. We've been on Zantac for a few weeks now and have had the dose increased and have gone from having it twice per day to be taking it three times per day. They've also recommended adding Maalox every 6-8 hours as needed for her gas issues and acid buildup. My concern has been the Aluminum hydroxide in the maalox. I've seen some information regarding this particular ingredient as a possible cause or link to autism. My pediatricians office doesn't seem to know anything about it which makes me uncomfortable in pumping my 4 week old full of meds. Does anyone have any insight into this or has anyone's pediatrician prescribed their child to take this (or not take it). Thank you in advance.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

That is alot of meds for a baby. How old is the baby? Are you brestfeeding? Have you tried other remedies?


----------

